# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Platinum Hydro Whey (Optimum Nutrition)

## Athanasios2104

Για όσους παρακολουθούσατε το site της optimum, σίγουρα θα είχατε δει στη 1η σελίδα την αντίστροφη μέτρηση για την "απόλυτη" πρωτείνη και στην άκρη ένα μαύρο κουτί με ένα ? μέσα του.

Λοιπόν, η νέα "απόλυτη" πρωτείνη της Optimum/ON ανακοινώθηκε και είναι η:

Optimum Platinum Hydro Whey






Προς το παρόν θα δυσκολευτείτε να την βρείτε (ούτε το bodybuilding.com την έχει να φανταστείτε), άλλα αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι αν αξίζει τα λεφτά της σε σχέση με την Gold 100% Whey. Με μία πρώτη σύγκριση:




> *Gold --- Platinum*
> Protein/scoop: 24gr --- 30gr
> BCAA: 4gr --- 9gr 
> Διαλυτότηα: καλή - "Instantized to Mix Easily With a Spoon"
> Τιμή: 22$ --- 55*$


*στο περίπου αναγωγή για 2lb, γιατί η platinum υπάρχει μόνο σε 1.75 και 3.5


Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Και γενικότερα πως σας φαίνεται με 1η ματιά;

----------


## isis

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση? Αφού η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη είναι υδρολυμένη και ultra pure , η οποία αφομοιώνεται πολύ εύκολα και εισέρχεται στη κυκλοφορία πολύ γρήγορα , τα πεπτικά ένζυμα τι τα θέλουν? Ρε δουλευόμαστε τώρα?

----------


## Bane

> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση? Αφού η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη είναι υδρολυμένη και ultra pure , η οποία αφομοιώνεται πολύ εύκολα και εισέρχεται στη κυκλοφορία πολύ γρήγορα , τα πεπτικά ένζυμα τι τα θέλουν? Ρε δουλευόμαστε τώρα?


Κεκτημένη ταχύτης του formulator?
Πάντως ο platinum man στο expo έιχε πολύ πλάκα.

Πληροφοριακά η hydrolyzed whey έχει χαμηλότερη θρεπτική αξία από την κανονική.

----------


## Athanasios2104

> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση? Αφού η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη είναι υδρολυμένη και ultra pure , η οποία αφομοιώνεται πολύ εύκολα και εισέρχεται στη κυκλοφορία πολύ γρήγορα , τα πεπτικά ένζυμα τι τα θέλουν? Ρε δουλευόμαστε τώρα?


Δεν νομίζω ότι ο στόχος με την υδροδιαλυμένη whey είναι να αντικαταστήσουν τα bcaa, τα οποία ούτως ή άλλως θα απορροφηθούν πρώτα. Νομίζω ότι αυτό που λένε είναι απλώς ότι η υδροδιαλυμένη θα απορροφηθεί γρηγορότερα σε σχέση με την μη-υδροδιαλυμένη, στο οποίο εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποια αντίθεση.

----------


## Bane

> Δεν νομίζω ότι ο στόχος με την υδροδιαλυμένη whey είναι να αντικαταστήσουν τα bcaa, τα οποία ούτως ή άλλως θα απορροφηθούν πρώτα. Νομίζω ότι αυτό που λένε είναι απλώς ότι η υδροδιαλυμένη θα απορροφηθεί γρηγορότερα σε σχέση με την μη-υδροδιαλυμένη, στο οποίο εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποια αντίθεση.


Για τα πεπτικά ένζυμα αναφέρεται, όχι για τα BCAAs.
Η υδρολυμένη πρωτείνη έχει ας πούμε υποστεί προ-πέψη(τα πολυπεπτίδια έχουν διασπαστεί σε αμινοξέα) άρα τα συμπεριλιφθέντα πεπτικά ένζυμα ΔΕΝ θα έχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ επιδραση.

----------


## isis

> Κεκτημένη ταχύτης του formulator?
> Πάντως ο platinum man στο expo έιχε πολύ πλάκα.
> 
> Πληροφοριακά η hydrolyzed whey έχει χαμηλότερη θρεπτική αξία από την κανονική.


Φαντάσου , σε τι ανεγκέφαλο κοινό είναι πλέον πεπεισμένοι οι άνθρωποι της on ότι απευθύνονται. Στο america δεν έχουν ενώσεις καταναλωτών? Σκέφτομαι να βγάλω και εγώ μία πρωτεΐνη που θα λέγεται : *Ultra super fast hydrolyzed whey from outer space with digestive aids , only for 200 euros per kilo*!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Bane

> Φαντάσου , σε τι ανεγκέφαλο κοινό είναι πλέον πεπεισμένοι οι άνθρωποι της on ότι απευθύνονται. Στο america δεν έχουν ενώσεις καταναλωτών? Σκέφτομαι να βγάλω και εγώ μία πρωτεΐνη που θα λέγεται : *Ultra super fast hydrolyzed whey from outer space with digestive aids , only for 200 euros per kilo*!


Δεν πιστεύω ότι η βλακεία είναι Αμερικάνικη αποκλειστηκότητα

----------


## isis

> Δεν πιστεύω ότι η βλακεία είναι Αμερικάνικη αποκλειστηκότητα


είναι δυστυχώς παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο.

----------


## narta

Γραφει πουθενα ποσοστο υδρολυσης; Γιατι αν δεν, τοτε θα ειναι 10% και θα την πουλανε για χρυσάφι.

----------


## The Rock

> Για τα πεπτικά ένζυμα αναφέρεται, όχι για τα BCAAs.
> Η υδρολυμένη πρωτείνη έχει ας πούμε υποστεί προ-πέψη(τα πολυπεπτίδια έχουν διασπαστεί σε αμινοξέα) άρα τα συμπεριλιφθέντα πεπτικά ένζυμα ΔΕΝ θα έχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ επιδραση.


Κύριε Φαρμακοποιέ τα σέβη μου ! Τα λέτε πολύ ωραία και κατανοητά !

----------


## RAMBO

οντοσ πρεπει να ειναι φανταστικη σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω αλλα θελω πρωτα να ρωτησω..... χτυπαει και φραπε?αυτη η σουπερ υδρολιμενη πρωτεινη με intercooler και τουρμπο αποροφηση. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Bane

> Γραφει πουθενα ποσοστο υδρολυσης; Γιατι αν δεν, τοτε θα ειναι 10% και θα την πουλανε για χρυσάφι.


Βασικά για πλατίνα την πουλάνε.

----------


## Fapper

Προκειτε για την νεα επαναστατικη πρωτεϊνη WHEY.
Συμγωνα με τους κατασκεβαστες της ειναι η πρωτεινη με την ταχυτερη αποροφηση 
και τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

Προς το παρων δεν κατεχω παραπανω πληροφοριες.

Οτι μαθετε εδω.

----------


## Levrone

τωρα που θα μπει ο κυριος moderator θα δεις εσυ!!! :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank: 

(υπαρχει ηδη αλλο τοπικ για την πρωτεινη αυτη)

----------


## TEFAAtzis

συμφωνα με αυτα που λεγαν τα παιδια ειναι οτι η πρωτεινη αυτη ειναι μουφα

----------


## Fapper

> τωρα που θα μπει ο κυριος moderator θα δεις εσυ!!!
> 
> (υπαρχει ηδη αλλο τοπικ για την πρωτεινη αυτη)


oxi re pws thn pathsa etsi 


sorry guys 

as sbistei to topic

----------


## Levrone

ασε τα sorry, 

να τι μωρηθει παραδειγματικα παρακαλω! :08. One Laugh: 

και γραφε με ελληνικα, ειναι κανονας του φορουμ..χμμμ , προκλητικη σταση απεναντι στους moderators..

----------


## TEFAAtzis

αστον ρε Κωστα και ειναι και καινουριος τον ψαροσες κατευθειαν  :01. Razz: .Για τους ελληνικους χαρακτηρες ομως ειναι κανονας του φορουμ και καλυτερα να μην συνεχισεις να τον παραβιαζεις

----------


## Levrone

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Annih

Τι λέτε για αυτην εδώ, σκέφτομαι να την χτυπήσω  :01. ROFL: 


----------------------------------------------------------------------

1.75 Lbs.	Turbo Chocolate
Nutrition Facts
Serving Size1Rounded Scoop(39g)
Servings Per Container20

Amount Per Serving	

Calories	140	
Calories From Fat	10	


	% Daily Value*

Total Fat	1g	2%
Saturated Fat	0.5g	3%
Trans Fat	0g	
Cholesterol	0mg	0%
Sodium	180mg	8%
Total Carbohydrate	2g	1%
Sugars	0g	
Protein	30g	

Vitamin A	
	0%
Vitamin C	
	0%
Calcium	
	10%
Iron	
	2%

Not a Significant Source of Dietary Fiber
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.
Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.
Ingredients:	
Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Isolates, Micronized Branched Chain Amino Acids (L-Leucine, L-Isoleucine, L-Valine), Cocoa (Processed With Alkali), Natural And Artificial Flavors, Lecithin, Contains 1.5% Or Less Of: Creamer( Sunflower Oil, Maltodextrin, Modified Food Starch, Dipotassium Phosphate, Tricalcium Phosphate, Tocopherols), Salt, Cellulose Gum, Potassium Chloride, Sucralose, Vanillin, Acesulfame Potassium, Enzyme Blend (Aminogen®, Amylase, Protease, Cellulase, Beta-D-Galactosidase, Lipase).

----------


## Michaelangelo

Παιδιά μη λέμε, βλακείες, φυσικά και οι υδρολυτικές είναι καλύτερες των άλλων πρωτεϊνών, αλλα διαφορα θα δουν ΜΟΝΟ άτομα που θέλουν να δουν και το 1% διαφορα στο σώμα και είναι τόσο... advanced!

Ας μην θάβουμε ότι βγαίνει και ότι υπάρχει, απλά εν σύγκριση τιμής/ποιότητας δεν λένε! Αν τα έχεις και είσαι σε προχωρημένο στάδιο Body Builder τότε αξίζει!

----------


## gj

Μωρε δεν παει να κάνει παπάδες 110 ευρω εγώ δεν τα δίνω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Machiavelli

Είδα το 110 και λέω σίγουρα την φέρανε στα xtreme, μην προπαγανδίζεις, 101 κάνει. Όποιος τολμήσει να αγοράσει πρωτεΐνη 1,5 κιλό 100 ευρώ θα λάβω νομικά μέτρα για την απέλαση του από την Ευρώπη.

----------


## gj

> Είδα το 110 και λέω σίγουρα την φέρανε στα xtreme, μην προπαγανδίζεις, 101 κάνει. Όποιος τολμήσει να αγοράσει πρωτεΐνη 1,5 κιλό 100 ευρώ θα λάβω νομικά μέτρα για την απέλαση του από την Ευρώπη.



Ω ναι... ζηταω ταπεινα συγνωμη μπερδεύτικα... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## jGod

το ποστ του Michaelangelo στα απαντησε ολα φιλε μου...κρατα τα λεφτα σου για το κρεοπωλειο ..και το σουπερμαρκετ..φορτωσε φιλετα ψαριων,φιλετα κοτοπουλο-γαλοπουλας και αλλα λοιπα καλουδια που τρωμε ολοι εμεις και παρε μια normal whey. :01. Wink:

----------


## Michaelangelo

> το ποστ του Michaelangelo στα απαντησε ολα φιλε μου...κρατα τα λεφτα σου για το κρεοπωλειο ..και το σουπερμαρκετ..φορτωσε φιλετα ψαριων,φιλετα κοτοπουλο-γαλοπουλας και αλλα λοιπα καλουδια που τρωμε ολοι εμεις και παρε μια normal whey.


Γενικά είμαι τnς απόψnς ότι aπo την ακριβή στην φθiνn πρωτεΐνη (80% έως 95%) οι διαφορες θα είναι μικρές. Μπορείς με τα ίδια λεφτά να πάρεις παραπάνω ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης και να κανεις κατά πολύ καλύτερη δουλειά!
Εξάλλου πόσοι έχουν ποσοστό λίπους μικρότερο του 8% που έχει μια υποτίθεται όχι τόσο καλή πρωτεΐνη? (μιλάω για αληθινά ΙΑΤΡΙΚA ποσοστά μετρήσεων και όχι των Bodyline και των γυμναστηρίων)

Τώρα όσο για τα 100e για 1,5 κιλό, εγώ θυμάμαι εποχές στην Ελλάδα που πουλούσαν πρωτεΐνες 50e το κιλό!

----------


## Annih

Ωστε έτσι λοιπόν  :01. Razz:   Συνεχίζω κανονικά με την απλή, όντως η τιμή είναι τσουχτερή και οι διαφορές μηδαμινές.

Thx  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Anithos

παντως εγω που την δοκιμασα-απο εξωτερικό φυσικά-δε λεει μια...ουτε απο γευση ουτε απο διαλυτοτητα ,με νερο δεν διαλυόταν καθολου καλα,για τα λεφτα της υπαρχουν πολλές καλυτερες και φτηνότερες.

----------


## salpas18

PLATINUM HYDROWHEY / 1589 gr (ON)

H νέα πρωτεϊνική φόρμουλα Platinum Hydrowhey της Optimum Nutrition είναι το πιο εξελιγμένο προϊόν της εταιρίας. Με την υδρόλυση αυτής της πρωτεινης δημιουργήθηκε η πιο γρήγορα απορροφήσιμη πρωτεΐνη που έχει εμφανιστεί ποτέ. Η υδρόλυση τεμαχίζει τη μεγάλη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης (30γρ. ανά δόση) σε μικρότερα τμήματα, κάτι που διευκολύνει την ταχύτερη και πιο ολοκληρωμένη απορρόφησή της από το μυϊκό σύστημα. Για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αποτελεσματικότητα έχουν προστεθεί ειδικά πεπτικά ένζυμα καθώς και μεγάλες ποσότητες BCAA αμινοξέων (9γρ. ανά δόση). Με λίγα λόγια η Platinum Hydrowhey είναι η πιο καθαρή πρωτεΐνη της αγοράς χωρίς λίπος, χοληστερόλη ή λακτόζη.

τι λετε για τιν κενουρια πρωτεινη της ΟΝ ??? τιν εχει δοκιμαση κανεις?

****Μετακινηθηκε το ποστ σε ηδη υπάρχων τόπικ.Παρακαλέισθε να χρησιμοποιείτε την αναζητηση πριν να ανοίξετε καινουργια τόπικς.Mods Team****

----------


## salpas18

> PLATINUM HYDROWHEY / 1589 gr (ON)
> 
> H νέα πρωτεϊνική φόρμουλα Platinum Hydrowhey της Optimum Nutrition είναι το πιο εξελιγμένο προϊόν της εταιρίας. Με την υδρόλυση αυτής της πρωτεινης δημιουργήθηκε η πιο γρήγορα απορροφήσιμη πρωτεΐνη που έχει εμφανιστεί ποτέ. Η υδρόλυση τεμαχίζει τη μεγάλη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης (30γρ. ανά δόση) σε μικρότερα τμήματα, κάτι που διευκολύνει την ταχύτερη και πιο ολοκληρωμένη απορρόφησή της από το μυϊκό σύστημα. Για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αποτελεσματικότητα έχουν προστεθεί ειδικά πεπτικά ένζυμα καθώς και μεγάλες ποσότητες BCAA αμινοξέων (9γρ. ανά δόση). Με λίγα λόγια η Platinum Hydrowhey είναι η πιο καθαρή πρωτεΐνη της αγοράς χωρίς λίπος, χοληστερόλη ή λακτόζη.
> 
> τι λετε για τιν κενουρια πρωτεινη της ΟΝ ??? τιν εχει δοκιμαση κανεις?
> 
> ****Μετακινηθηκε το ποστ σε ηδη υπάρχωn τόπικ.Παρακαλέισθε να χρησιμοποιείται την αναζητηση πριν να ανοίξετε καινουργια τόπικς.Mods Team****


εκανα αναζητιση αλλα δν το βρηκε μαλλον δν εκανα κατι σωστα σορυ ειμαι και κενουριος ακομα μα8ενο... :01. Razz:

----------


## T0ny

εγω προχτες πηγα να παρω την πρωτεινη π περνω και ο πωλητης με ζαλησε και παρε και παρε και ειναι σουπερ αλλα μολις του απαντησα πως ειμαι φοιτητης εσκυψε το κεφαλι και εφυγε...
Πολυ ακριβη μαγκες δε συμφερει!!!

----------


## beefmeup

καλα αν εχει οσο εχω ακουσει στην ελλαδα(κατι 100αρες??η οχι?)ειναι τραγικα τα πραγματα..

μονο αν εισαι ο γιος του δελαφραγκα..

----------


## superman79

αφηστε γιατι σημερα πηγα για καταθεση. 4,5 κιλα whey, 300 gr γλουταμινη, και dgc. αστα πολλα λεφτα.

----------


## aaabasilis

καταρχην η συγκριση για τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ειναι λαθος.24γρ η γκολντ 30 η πλατινουμ.αλλα!24γρ πρωτεινη στα 30γρ προιοντος εχει η γκολντ,ενω η πλατινουμ μπορει να εχει 30γρ πρωτεινη αλλα στα 39 γρ προιοντος..η γκολντ δηλαδη εχει 0.4γρ περιπου παραπανω πρωτεινη απ οτι η πλατινουμ στα ιδια γραμμαρια..και 100 ευρα....οχι ρε φιλε,με 109 πηρα πριν μια βδομαδα 4.5 κιλα γκολντ και θα συνεχισω να περνω.πρωτα ας βελτιωσουμε την γυμναστικη μας,την διατροφη μας και οταν εχουμε φτασει στο 99% των δυνατοτητων μας(χαχα!!ας γελασω..)τοτε ας παρουμε και το σουπερ ντουπερ συμπληρωμα που θα μας βοηθησει και θα το πληρωσουμε χρυσαφι...

----------


## Eddie

Το εχω στη λιστα για οταν πιασω το Τζοκερ  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## Adinamos

Χορηγος την εβαλε σε προσφορα. Γιατι αραγε?? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Και παλι ομως πολλα τα $$ για 700κατι γραμμαρια πρωτεινη (ουτε νιτρικο να ηταν!)

----------


## χαρης

πια η γνώμη σας για την hydro whey της on αν και είναι πανάκριβη?

----------


## aqua_bill

:01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...light=platinum

Υπάρχει ήδη θέμα!

----------


## Devil

> πια η γνώμη σας για την hydro whey της on αν και είναι πανάκριβη?


προσωπικη αποψη ειναι οτι ειναι μαπα

δεν δινουν πολλα στοιχεια και αυτο δεν μ αρεσει

προτιμω να τα ακουμπησω σε αλλη μαρκα τα λευτα μου

----------


## kyriakos23

65 ευρω τι λετε?ειναι πολυ ακριβα΄?

----------


## Adinamos

> 65 ευρω τι λετε?ειναι πολυ ακριβα΄?


Σχετικο ειναι αυτο. Αλλα εκτιμω οτι για την πλειοψηφια του φορουμ, και οχι μονο, ναι ειναι πολυ ακριβο.

----------


## Michaelangelo

Είμαι τις άποψης ότι μέχρι οι "υδρολιτικες" (ο Θεός να τις κάνει) μέχρι να πέσουν στις τιμές που έχουν οι isolate τώρα (και να φτιάξουν τι γεύση τους φυσικά), θα είναι απλά μια αποτυχία τnς αγοράς!

----------


## Mitsen

ψιλομουφα δηλαδή η εν λόγο πρωτεΐνη :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## Adinamos

Ψιλομουφα την εκτιμα ο φιλος μας πιο πανω... Το βραβειο best new supplement 2010 απο το bb.com αλλο δειχνει.

----------


## Mitsen

> Ψιλομουφα την εκτιμα ο φιλος μας πιο πανω... Το βραβειο best new supplement 2010 απο το bb.com αλλο δειχνει.


Εγώ απλά έβγαλα μια άποψη με αυτά που διάβασα σε αυτό το thread. Δεν έχω ψάξει κάτι παραπάνω για αυτή τι προτείνει

----------


## Michaelangelo

> ψιλομουφα δηλαδή η εν λόγο πρωτεΐνη


Σαν πρωτεΐνη, θεωρητικά πάντα, είναι καλύτερη από τις άλλες. Παρόλο που δεν είναι καθαρή Hydro. Σε σχέση τιμής/απόδοσης, είναι πατάτα!

Με τα ίδια λεφτά, παίρνεις μια isolate+αμινοξέα+?+?= κανεις πολλά παραπάνω!

Τώρα αν έχεις λεφτά για πέταμα και μπορείς να χαλάσεις, είναι άλλο θέμα! Το μονο πρόβλημα είναι...
να καταφέρεις να την ποιείς!!!

Δεν θα τα πέταγα ποτε τα λεφτά σε αυτήν, μια πρωτεΐνη η οποια είναι κατά ένα μικρό % hydro, δηλαδή αν θα είναι κατά 1% καλύτερη από την ακριβή θεωρητικά isolate που περνώ με το 1/3 των χρημάτων αυτών!

----------


## deluxe

Δλδ πιστευετε οτι isolate+bcaa ειναι πολυ καλυτερη επιλογη; Λεει οτι σε καθε scoop δινει 9γρ bcaa, δεν ειναι και λιγα!

απο Αγγλια στα 36 ευρω, αλλα ειναι και παλι ακριβο, γιατι εχει μονο 20 servings. Δε ξερω..

----------


## petrostr

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος έχει δοκιμάσει την Πρωτείνη PLATINUM HYDROWHEY της ON. http://www.xtr.gr/216/eshop/DetailVi...3&category=562

Και πόσο διαφορά έχει με την 100% Gold Standard Whey;
http://www.xtr.gr/216/eshop/DetailVi...5&category=562

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος έχει δοκιμάσει την Πρωτείνη PLATINUM HYDROWHEY της ON. http://www.xtr.gr/216/eshop/DetailVi...3&category=562
> 
> Και πόσο διαφορά έχει με την 100% Gold Standard Whey;
> http://www.xtr.gr/216/eshop/DetailVi...5&category=562


http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...ighlight=hydro

_Δες εδώ._

----------


## Adinamos

> Και πόσο διαφορά έχει με την 100% Gold Standard Whey;


+10Ε και -200gr. Ουτε νιτρικο να ηταν! :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## petrostr

> +10Ε και -200gr. Ουτε νιτρικο να ηταν!


Όντως αρκετά ακριβή!  :01. Sad: 

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ την 100% Gold Standard Whey.

Σήμερα που πήγα για να πάρω μου προτείναν και αυτή Pro Charge Protein, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ρόλο βαράει.  
http://www.xtr.gr/216/eshop/DetailVi...6&category=562

----------


## beefmeup

χρησιμοποιουμε την *αναζητηση* πριν ανοιξουμε νεο θεμα.

----------


## kad

ΤΙ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΝ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΤΕΙ ΓΙΑ after-workout Η *Platinum Hydro Whey* ΜΑΖΙ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΕΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ *ΓΛΟΥΤΑΜΙΝΗ*(π.χ.* L-GLUTAMINE 400 gr (WARRIORLAB)*) ? ΚΑΘΩΣ *Η Platinum Hydro Whey* ΕΧΕΙ MONO *BCAA* KAI ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ* ΓΛΟΥΤΑΜΙΝΗ* ,ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ?
*
***γραφε με μικρους χαρακτηρες.MODS TEAM****

----------


## beefmeup

μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο που λες,αλλα δεν νομιζω να δεις κ μεγαλη διαφορα απο περνεις ετσι κ αλλιως πρωτεινη.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ΤΙ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΝ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΤΕΙ ΓΙΑ after-workout Η *Platinum Hydro Whey* ΜΑΖΙ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΕΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ *ΓΛΟΥΤΑΜΙΝΗ*(π.χ.* L-GLUTAMINE 400 gr (WARRIORLAB)*) ? ΚΑΘΩΣ *Η Platinum Hydro Whey* ΕΧΕΙ MONO *BCAA* KAI ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ* ΓΛΟΥΤΑΜΙΝΗ* ,ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ?
> *
> ***γραφε με μικρους χαρακτηρες.MODS TEAM****


_Πολλά λεφτά..._

----------


## Orc

To 1.5 κιλό βγαίνει στα 43 ευρώ τιμή όχι απαγορευτική. Μιλάμε πάντα για αγορά απο usa. Έχω αγοράσει μόνο ένα κουτί και δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω άποψη αν είναι αποτελεσματική. Πάντως απο διαλυτότητα και γεύση παίρνει 10/10.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> To 1.5 κιλό βγαίνει στα 43 ευρώ τιμή όχι απαγορευτική. Μιλάμε πάντα για αγορά απο usa. Έχω αγοράσει μόνο ένα κουτί και δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω άποψη αν είναι αποτελεσματική. Πάντως απο διαλυτότητα και γεύση παίρνει 10/10.


Μόνο από εκεί λέει να αγοράσεις!

----------


## sofos

> Μόνο από εκεί λέει να αγοράσεις!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TToni Shark

Εγώ την αγόρασα από τα xtreme στα 80 ευρό τα 1590g.Καταρχήν είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την άποψη της αφομοίωσης της :03. Bowdown: .Δεν έχω τα φουσκώματα που είχα με τις άλλες :01. Wink: .Για τα υπόλοιπα θα σας ενημερώσω εν καιρό :01. Smile: .

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Εγώ την αγόρασα από τα xtreme στα 80 ευρό τα 1590g.Καταρχήν είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την άποψη της αφομοίωσης της.Δεν έχω τα φουσκώματα που είχα με τις άλλες.Για τα υπόλοιπα θα σας ενημερώσω εν καιρό.


 :08. Spank:  να για να μάθεις! :01. Razz: 
Πρέπει να μην την αγοράσει κανείς για να ρίξουν την τιμή! :01. Wink:

----------


## tommygunz

Καλά ρε παιδιά, από Αγγλία κάτι παραπάνω από 50 ευρώ κάνει το 1,5 κιλό. Δεν δικαιολογείται σε καμιά περίπτωση διαφορά 30 ευρώ. Σχεδόν διπλάσια τιμή. 
Αν και τα extreme σε κάποια προΐόντα (όπως της LG) έχει αχτύπητες τιμές και μπράβο τους για αυτό, στις πρωτεΐνες το έχουνε σκίσει. Έλεος...

----------


## Akistsam

Μόλις σήμερα την τσίμπησα! Για τιμή ακριβώς θα σας γελάσω την έφερε ο αδερφός μου απο Αγγλία, αλλά απο διαλυτότητα άψογη! Γεύση πολύ καλή θα έλεγα, καλύτερη απο την Gold την double rich chocolate..

Μια απορία μόνο...Αξίζει να παίρνω το πρωί την Gold, και να αφήσω την Platinum για μετά την προπόνηση μόνο;

Για πιο αναλυτικό review, αργότερα όταν την δοκιμάσω πλήρως  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Μια απορία μόνο...Αξίζει να παίρνω το πρωί την Gold, και να αφήσω την Platinum για μετά την προπόνηση μόνο;


Καλύτερα κάντω όπως είπες.

----------


## Akistsam

> Καλύτερα κάντω όπως είπες.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Akistsam

Μετά από 3και κάτι βδομάδες χρήσης, έχω βγάλει τα εξής συμπεράσματα..

ΘΕΤΙΚΑ
- Η γεύση σοκολάτα πραγματικά με ενθουσίασε! Αρκετά γλυκιά βέβαια αλλά με παγωμένο νερό και λίγα παγάκια....Ούτε milkshake να ήταν! (το ξαναείπα και πριν, κατ' εμέ πολύ ανώτερη απο double rich chocolate την Gold Whey..) Επίσης δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά ειδικά στην μυρωδιά μου θυμίζει γεύση σοκολάτα φράουλα και είναι γ@μ@τη!!

- Πολύ ελαφριά στο στομάχι..! Ειλικρινά είτε έπινα νερό, είτε αυτήν τα ένοιωθα το ίδιο εύπεπτα!

- Διαλυτότητα επίσης πάρα πολύ καλή! Στο shaker με 200ml περίπου νερό, μετά από 10 sec χτύπημα και λιγότερο είναι κομπλε!


ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ
-Χμμ...Πραγματικά δεν βρίσκω κάποια :01. Razz:  Πέρα από την τιμή βέβαια..!


Συμπερασματικά, την θεωρώ την καλύτερη που έχω πάρει ως τώρα. Από αποτελέσματα, εντάξει πρωτείνη είναι δν έχω να πω κάτι. Αν το αντέχει η τσέπη σας και δεν έχετε οικονομικό θέμα ή αν παραγγέλνετε από εξωτερικό, δοκιμάστε την! Προσωπικά, απο εδώ δεν την ακουμπάω.. Μόνο αν τύχει και μου ξαναφέρει ο αδερφός μου απο Αγγλία που είναι πιο υποφερτή η τιμή.


Θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω για την βανίλια και την φράουλα! Αν την έχει κάποιος θα εκτιμούσα ένα μικρό review της γεύσης :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kazabubu

Παρελαβα σημερα την εν λογο πρωτεινη 1.590gr απο γνωστο πορτογαλεζικο μαγαζι.

Διαλυτότητα               10/10
Γευση σοκολατα           9.5/10

Πολυ ελαφριά έπεσε στο στομαχι πραγματικα δεν καταλαβα τιποτα.
Σε συγκριση με Myprotein Hydro που ειχα αγορασει παλιοτερα μπορω να πω οτι του Myprotein ηταν εντελως διαφορετικη
σαν σκονη σχεδον σαν πουδρα, ενω της ON ειναι σαν τις αλλες τις απλες isolate-concetrate.

----------


## kazabubu

Επανερχομαι στο θεμα της συγκεκριμενης για να αναφερω οτι.
Μετα απο μερικες μερες χρησης παρατηρησα οτι η ανακαμψη ειναι τοσο καλη οσο
θυμαμαι απο την hydro που ειχα αγορασει απο το myprotein η οποια δεν πινοταν με τιποτα.
Στα θετικα παραμενει η γευση η οποια ειναι πραγματικα παρα πολυ καλη
και εαν βαλεις λιγο νερο στο σεικερ περιπου 100ml ή και λιγο παρακατω ειναι σκετη απολαυση, ενω και με λιγο νερο διαλυεται τελεια.
Επειδη ειναι σχετικα ακριβη επιλογη το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι πραγματικα τα λεφτακια της τα αξιζει.
Αναφορικα με την δευτερη για πολλους επιλογη της dymatize iso-100 να σας πω επειδη την εχω δουλεψει αρκετα, οτι
για μενα σε ολους τους τομεις υπερτερει η hydrowhey.

----------


## beefmeup

τελεια διαλυτοτητα,κ πολυ ελαφρια στο στομαχι..
η γευση φραουλα που πηρα ηταν καλη,λιγο πιο γλυκια ισως απο αυτο που θα ηθελα κ σου αφηνει κ μια ελαφρια επιγευση φαρμακιλας,αλλα οχι τοσο οσο να γινει ενοχλητικη..
το μονο κακο εκτος απο την τιμη φυσικα,ειναι τα προσθετα που εχει,αν κ τα εχει σε μικρη ποσοτητα.

----------


## kazabubu

> τελεια διαλυτοτητα,κ πολυ ελαφρια στο στομαχι..
> η γευση φραουλα που πηρα ηταν καλη,λιγο πιο γλυκια ισως απο αυτο που θα ηθελα κ σου αφηνει κ μια ελαφρια επιγευση φαρμακιλας,αλλα οχι τοσο οσο να γινει ενοχλητικη..
> το μονο κακο εκτος απο την τιμη φυσικα,ειναι τα προσθετα που εχει,αν κ τα εχει σε μικρη ποσοτητα.



Καλημερα beef.
Συμφωνω σε ολα  οσα γραφεισ για την γευση φραουλα.
Απλα να σε ενημερωσω οτι εαν δοκιμασεις σοκολατα θα δεις οτι η γευση της ειναι πολυ πολυ καλυτερη και το ιδιο ελαφρυα στο στομαχι.
Εγω παντως ειναι το 3 κουτι αυτο που πινω τωρα και νομιζω οτι δυσκολα θα δοκιμασω αλλη πρωτεινη.
Ενα ακομα θετικο για εμενα ειναι οτι η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη στις 3 δοσεις εχει μεσα ελαχιστα βαρεα μεταλλα κατι το 
οποιο θα πρεπει να λαμβανουμε υποψιν μας.

----------


## sofos

> Καλημερα beef.
> Συμφωνω σε ολα  οσα γραφεισ για την γευση φραουλα.
> Απλα να σε ενημερωσω οτι εαν δοκιμασεις σοκολατα θα δεις οτι η γευση της ειναι πολυ πολυ καλυτερη και το ιδιο ελαφρυα στο στομαχι.
> Εγω παντως ειναι το 3 κουτι αυτο που πινω τωρα και νομιζω οτι δυσκολα θα δοκιμασω αλλη πρωτεινη.
> Ενα ακομα θετικο για εμενα ειναι οτι η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη στις 3 δοσεις* εχει μεσα ελαχιστα βαρεα μεταλλα* κατι το 
> οποιο θα πρεπει να λαμβανουμε υποψιν μας.


αυτο παλι πως το ειδες εσυ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## kazabubu

> αυτο παλι πως το ειδες εσυ?



Aν και εχει αναφερθει και σε αλλο τοπικ δες το παρακατω:::

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/m...rink/index.htm

----------


## sofos

> Aν και εχει αναφερθει και σε αλλο τοπικ δες το παρακατω:::
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/m...rink/index.htm


πωωω δε το χα δει,ακομα και η gold standard εχει που την  θεωρουσα τοπ -_- thanks ρε συ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mercy_

Παιδια αξιζει να την παρω?

----------


## Devil

> Παιδια αξιζει να την παρω?


ριξε μια ματια εδω....

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BD%CF%89%CE%BD.

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BD%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## mercy_

> ριξε μια ματια εδω....
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BD%CF%89%CE%BD.
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BD%CF%89%CE%BD


Πολυ ενδιαφερον Devil σε ευχαριστω....απ οτι φενεται ξαναγυρναω στις παλιες καλες πρωτεινες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## CoSTUMENATIONAL

sorry που θα το χαλάσω σε ορισμένους ειδήμονες που τα ξέρουν όλα έτσι κι αλλιώς αλλά γράφω για μας τους υπόλοιπους που δεν κατέχουμε: η πρωτεϊνη απλά τα σπάει. τόσα χρόνια, τόσες πρωτεϊνες κλπ και πρώτη φορά τέτοια ταχεία αποκατάσταση. το προϊόν είναι το καλύτερο και με διαφορά, ξαναλέω, όσον αφορά στην αποκατάσταση. φαντάζομαι και στους υπόλοιπους τομείς αλλά δεν έχω προλάβει να τσεκάρω. το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι σε λιγότερο από 2 εβδομάδες, οι τραυματισμοί που με ταλαιπωρούσαν μήνες πήραν πόδι. και όχι, δεν είναι ιδέα μου. δεν την αλλάζω με τίποτα. πλατίνα σκέτη η φάση. όποιος το πιστέψει μαγκιά του. οι υπόλοιποι...συνεχίστε τη θεωρία. αυτά

----------


## totis

H κορυφαια πρωτεινη και για μενα την εχω παρει 3 φορες αλλα δυστηχως ακομα ακριβη 66 ευρο και μονο 40 δοσεις.....οποτε συνεχιζω την gold standard.........

----------


## Tafi

κορυφαια πρωτεινη.τη δοκιμασα καλοκαιρι και δουλεψε!

----------


## billy89

Όταν λες δούλεψε?

----------


## Tafi

μου καλυψε τις αναγκες για αποκατασταση επειτα απο μια σκληρη προπονηση σε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες που επικρατουσαν λογω καλοκαιριου και η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι πολυ καθαρη και εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι η καταλληλη για τους θερινους μηνες του ετους

----------


## Tafi



----------


## Tafi

και επειτα απο πολλες δοκιμες σε πρωτεινες εχω πλεον καταλληξει σε αυτη την πρωτεινη για τους 3 μηνες του καλοκαιριου

----------


## vaggan

απο την στιγμη που περιεχουν οτι αναγραφουν στην ετικετα και δεν βαζουν αλευρια ολες οι πρωτεινες ιδιες ειναι τωρα δυο γραμμαρια πρωτεινη πανω 2 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακες κατω δεν θα κανουν την διαφορα απο εκει και περα βρες την φθηνοτερη που μπορεις να βρεις στην αγορα και να σε ικανοποιει και λιγο γευστικα και παρτην

----------


## Yokagyla

Καλημέρα,
Θα ήθελα αν είναι εύκολο να μου λύσει κάποιον την απορία για τις διαφορές τους. Μου τις πουλήσαν και τις 2 για μεταπροπονητικες. Η μία υδρολυμενη και η άλλη με υδατανθρακα. Σε ποιες περιόδους ταιριάζει η κάθε μία ; το πρωινό ρόφημα είναι καλυμμένο με την sci-mx diet pro, οπότε μεταπροπονητικη πρέπει να διαλέξω μια και την άλλη να την κρατήσω στην άκρη προς το παρόν.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Polyneikos

H υδρολυμένη είναι ταχείας απορρόφησης λόγω επεξεργασίας, χωρίς όμως υδατάνθρακες κτλ,που πολλοι υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι απαραίτητοι για το afterworkout,είτε συμπληρώνοντάς τους με τροφή ή μέ καποιο τύπου υδατάνθρακα πόσιμο (waxy maize, vitargo, δεξτρόζη κτλ). 
Κάποιοι θελουν όμως μονο πρωτεινη και η Platinum είναι η ιδανική.
Η αλλη με υδατάνθρακα είναι έτοιμο προιον, που δνε πρέπει να πάρεις κατι αλλο, κρεατίνη, γλουταμίνες, υδατάνθρακες κτλ.

----------


## Levrone

Ενώ δεν έχω σκοπό να την αγοράσω έπεσε στα μάτια μου σε ένα γερμανικό σάιτ (που έχει και σχετικά καλές τιμές) η τιμή της και είπα θα μπω να το γραψω στο φορουμ.
Η τιμή λοιπόν της πρωτεινης σε αυτό το κατάστημα είναι 70 ευρώ τα 1600 γραμμάρια. (43 ευρώ το κιλό). :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Σε κάνουν να αναρωτιέσαι μήπως θεραπεύει και τον καρκίνο. Για τον κορονοϊο δεν το συζητώ..το θεωρώ στάνταρ..

----------

